# What Happened To The Real Threads?



## pirate_girl

You know, the ones where we talk about politics and anything else* but *useless posts and word games?
The word games are fun for some, but who the hell logs on to this forum only to post 'a word' over and over again, repeatedly, day after day?
Seeing these bumped up and putting the more important posts relative to why most of us come here, down in the new posts check is becoming old.
Most of us, I'd wager log into FF to see more than something akin to a fly buzzing around your face that you have to click on, in order to get it out of the way.
Just my opinion, which I am surely entitled to.


----------



## grizzer

I thought Big Al's potty post was a good one


----------



## tsaw

> we talk about politics and anything else* but *useless posts



IDK.... I thought my scoop on MacDonald's not changing the fry oil daily was pretty important. But it faded into the FF's dust bin.

I do know what you are saying.


----------



## Av8r3400

Maybe I'll go over and see what's going on at TBN...


----------



## JEV

It must be a "phase" that FF is going through. I just go elsewhere when I find all the 'old woman" posts. IMO they are just like Farmville and teh other mindless games that the braindead play on facebook. JMHO


----------



## mak2

Yea, we have important internet stuff to do.


----------



## Trakternut

As has been advised many times before; When you run a cross a thread that doesn't strike your fancy, skip it and move along to something that does.  Sitting and bitching about it makes ya look sorta silly.

That's my opinion which I'm entitled to.


----------



## Cowboy

Trakternut said:


> As has been advised many times before; When you run a cross a thread that doesn't strike your fancy, skip it and move along to something that does. Sitting and bitching about it makes ya look sorta silly.
> 
> That's my opinion which I'm entitled to.


 
Yup I totally agree TN . Seems to me that at least the top 50 threads that a lot of the folks here have participated in are no more real then some of the threads that have been started recently . But I guess it depends on who started the original thread . Hell just look at the top hottest 50 threads not very many "real' threads there IMHO . Seems to me its allways been about keeping the forum active & not boring for those that are here on a daily basis .  


   Personally I think all the threads on what are you listening to or the other numerous threads that have constant reposts in them are about as useless as any and continually bumped daily . But thats only my opinion . 

 Most real serious threads are taken off topic and hijacked so quickly I loose intrest so fast even in the threads I have posted .   Once again just my opinions .


----------



## Trakternut

Pretty keen observation, Cowboy! You're entitled to your opinion too.
I agree about the threads you mention, but, isn't this forum about  having a little fun? Your brand of fun and mine probably ain't even close, but, that's what makes us individuals.  I ain't a golfer, but those who love to golf don't get just a LOT of my ridicule. Same goes here.


----------



## Cowboy

Heres just 4 music video related threads of the hottest threads found in the top 23 , I wonder how many hundreds of reposts are in those same threads ? As quickly as the music vids are posted in multiples I find it hard to beleive anyones actually listening to them . But they seem to be very popular threads . 

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=1066

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=37036

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=38274

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=14194


----------



## Cowboy

Trakternut said:


> Pretty keen observation, Cowboy! You're entitled to your opinion too.
> I agree about the threads you mention, but, isn't this forum about having a little fun? Your brand of fun and mine probably ain't even close, but, that's what makes us individuals. I ain't a golfer, but those who love to golf don't get just a LOT of my ridicule. Same goes here.


 
 I agree once again TN , I'm just pointing it out in a different way I recon .   Like you, if I find a thread I think is boring or of no interest I move on , sometimes I'll even post in them if I am bored & not much else is going on . 

 But like you said everyones interests are different and thats what makes this an interesting and fun place to be . I just wish more folks would post more pics of their surroundings & things that go on in their daily life , cuz like most here I love pics and its a great way to know folks here even better .


----------



## Trakternut

I'm not so sure you'd wanna see pix of the "shit" (literally) that I deal with in my daily life, but, I guess I could! 

Seriously, Cowboy, I should start carrying my camera with me.  I agree with you about us posting stuff about our lives.  We're a bunch of eclectic folk, ain't we?

_Disclaimer: I don't own a snowcat._


----------



## Cowboy

Trakternut said:


> I'm not so sure you'd wanna see pix of the "shit" (literally) that I deal with in my daily life, but, I guess I could!
> 
> Seriously, Cowboy, I should start carrying my camera with me. I agree with you about us posting stuff about our lives. We're a bunch of eclectic folk, ain't we?
> 
> _Disclaimer: I don't own a snowcat._


 Yup but there are interesting things about anyones way of life or job no matter how Chitty it may be . 

 I dont own a snowcat either nor have any use for one , but it dont mean I wont own one, one a these days .


----------



## Trakternut

I'm waiting for my chance to fulfill my wish for an old John Deere, like the ones I grew up on. 

Maybe I should start a blog on my daily life running our Vactor, cleaning sewers!


----------



## Trakternut

I just had a thought; Is this a _real_ thread?


----------



## JackieBlue

I enjoy all the threads here.  Even the ones that wouldn't normally interest me.  You never know when you're gonna find a funny comment from someone that will have you laughing and really make your day.  Also, if _someone_ doesn't like a thread/threads, there is the mark forums read button too.  But that's just my opinion and I'm surely entitled to it.  Now off to the "word game" thread.


----------



## Cowboy

Trakternut said:


> I just had a thought; Is this a _real_ thread?


 I'm so confused I dont even know anymore . 

 BTW I love your new avitar .


----------



## Trakternut

Aww, thank-you! It's a 32 hp Reeves steam traction engine. In a previous life, down in Oklahoma, it was hooked up drawbar-to-drawbar to a D-7 Cat. The cat got drug all over the  place!


----------



## JackieBlue

Cowboy said:


> I'm so confused I dont even know anymore .
> 
> BTW I love your new avitar .



I like his better than yours Cowboy.


----------



## Trakternut

JackieBlue said:


> I like his better than yours Cowboy.


----------



## Cowboy

JackieBlue said:


> I like his better than yours Cowboy.


 Hell I dont even like mine , I only put it on there to compete with Pb's avitar . Now its kinda grown on me.


----------



## Trakternut

Cowboy said:


> Hell I dont even like mine , I only put it on there to compete with Pb's avitar . Now its kinda grown on me.



What? The leather, or the moobs?


----------



## JackieBlue

Cowboy said:


> Hell I dont even like mine , I only put it on there to compete with Pb's avitar . Now its kinda grown on me.



I bet it has   Wait, shouldn't we be talking politics or something equally important?


----------



## mak2

WHAT????This aint a real thread?  I am leaving, I have important internet Forum stuff to do.


----------



## Trakternut

I'm sure some politicians like leather encased boobs.


----------



## Cowboy

Trakternut said:


> Aww, thank-you! It's a 32 hp Reeves steam traction engine. In a previous life, down in Oklahoma, it was hooked up drawbar-to-drawbar to a D-7 Cat. The cat got drug all over the place!


 
I'll bet them things are amazing . So whats the story on it now , is it yours , any more pics of it ?  

  There used to be an Turner annual steam show put on by one of my old neighbors a couple of miles away , that was something I allways enjoyed going to . There was folks that would bring stuff from all over but he had quite the collection of his own , including a 1/4 size steam locomotive that he had built a track that surrounded his property . Sadlly he passed away about 15 years ago in an homebuilt ultralite accident and everything he had was put up for auction by his kids .


----------



## JackieBlue

mak2 said:


> WHAT????This aint a real thread?  I am leaving, I have important internet Forum stuff to do.





Trakternut said:


> I'm sure some politicians like leather encased boobs.


----------



## Trakternut

Oh man! I could NEVER afford that baby. It's worth more than a lot of  houses!  It's owned by a collector up here and is shown at New Rockford, ND each fall during the steam show there.  A friend of mine takes charge of her. I've been on her deck a few times.  She's sweet!


----------



## mak2

Trakternut said:


> leather encased boobs.



That just sounds nice.


----------



## Trakternut

mak2 said:


> That just sounds nice.


Are  you talking about yours?


----------



## Cowboy

Trakternut said:


> Oh man! I could NEVER afford that baby. It's worth more than a lot of houses! It's owned by a collector up here and is shown at New Rockford, ND each fall during the steam show there. A friend of mine takes charge of her. I've been on her deck a few times. She's sweet!


 
Gotcha TN , still perty cool that at least you have access to it . I never could keep up on the types and models of them but that Turner fellow had several that looked similiar to that but maybe not as big nor in that good of condition .


----------



## thcri RIP

Trakternut said:


> Oh man! I could NEVER afford that baby. It's worth more than a lot of  houses!  It's owned by a collector up here and is shown at New Rockford, ND each fall during the steam show there.  A friend of mine takes charge of her. I've been on her deck a few times.  She's sweet!



Reminds me of a few the Roen Family had up in the Fargo area.  I knew one of the daughters and have stayed at the farm one time.  What a estate sale that was.


----------



## JackieBlue

So I have a politically incorrect joke.  Would that count as a worthwhile thread or does the joke part ruin it for me?


----------



## Doc

Just post it JB and don't give it a 2nd thought.  All threads are real, even this one.  All threads are not equal to all members, we all like different 'stuff'.  
real threads, fake threads and everything in between are welcome here on FF.   Don't over think it, it's not worth it, just post it and move on.  Over thinking can burn up brain cells & those brain cells might be needed later in life.

Heck I even like the thread drift.  You can open a thread on x and find out stuff about x, y and z.  it's all good in my mind.  Course, I was also a fan of short attention span theater (for a while anyway).


----------



## JackieBlue

Doc said:


> Just post it JB and don't give it a 2nd thought.  All threads are real, even this one.  All threads are not equal to all members, we all like different 'stuff'.
> real threads, fake threads and everything in between are welcome here on FF.   Don't over think it, it's not worth it, just post it and move on.  Over thinking can burn up brain cells & those brain cells might be needed later in life.
> 
> Heck I even like the thread drift.  You can open a thread on x and find out stuff about x, y and z.  it's all good in my mind.  Course, I was also a fan of short attention span theater (for a while anyway).



I need to keep all the brain cells I can!  I already have a hard time with memory.  I can just imagine what I'll be like in old age.

Don't know about posting the joke though.  It's a little too politically incorrect.  But I was just kidding when I asked if I should post it or not.

And for the record, I think this thread is great.


----------



## snow dog

There are so many Mindless posts thru out Forums, 

Some people take pictures of food they have cooked and post it. No discussion, mindless


Some others copy Utube music and post that, again no discussion, mindless


Yeah some are playing mindless word games, but there was a games forum and when the game was introduced, nobody said it does not fit.


Thats was is so nice there is something here for everybody

Thanks all for making this place interesting


----------



## Galvatron

This thread is my all time favourite....
















..















..















..



















..















..


----------



## CityGirl

Ya'll know I'm a fairly serious minded gal.  Not long after I joined, I commented to a fellow member about how the inanities on the forum got on my nerves.  His response was that he had enough seriousness in his daily life and the forum was a place he could relax and unwind.

This is a diverse forum.  I liken it to the local bar and grill.  While some folks have heated debate at the bar, some are back in the arcade room playing pinball and shooting pool.


----------



## Doc

CityGirl said:


> Ya'll know I'm a fairly serious minded gal.  Not long after I joined, I commented to a fellow member about how the inanities on the forum got on my nerves.  His response was that he had enough seriousness in his daily life and the forum was a place he could relax and unwind.
> 
> This is a diverse forum.  I liken it to the local bar and grill.  While some folks have heated debate at the bar, some are back in the arcade room playing pinball and shooting pool.


Good analogy CG!!!!


----------



## JackieBlue

Doc said:


> Good analogy CG!!!!



I was just about to post the same thing.  I'll go drinking with you guys anyday.  Maybe even play a game of darts with some of you.


----------



## snow dog

CityGirl said:


> Ya'll know I'm a fairly serious minded gal. Not long after I joined, I commented to a fellow member about how the inanities on the forum got on my nerves. His response was that he had enough seriousness in his daily life and the forum was a place he could relax and unwind.
> 
> This is a diverse forum. I liken it to the local bar and grill. While some folks have heated debate at the bar, some are back in the arcade room playing pinball and shooting pool.


 


Very good, I'll meet you at the bar for some serious talk, someday


----------



## loboloco

CityGirl said:


> Ya'll know I'm a fairly serious minded gal.  Not long after I joined, I commented to a fellow member about how the inanities on the forum got on my nerves.  His response was that he had enough seriousness in his daily life and the forum was a place he could relax and unwind.
> 
> This is a diverse forum.  I liken it to the local bar and grill.  While some folks have heated debate at the bar, some are back in the arcade room playing pinball and shooting pool.


Nah, more like the biker bar, with really mean bouncers.


----------



## CityGirl

loboloco said:


> Nah, more like the biker bar, with really mean bouncers.


 

Mean bouncers like this?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Overall I think FF trys to have a little something for anybodys taste . If you want to see more posts about the real life than jump in and post ! 

  I am kinda a open book and will talk about damn near anything that comes into my little pee brain . If I can put a smile on your face than my day is complete .

We (the staff) try real hard to stay out of policeing post as much as possible .Sometimes we will see a dog fight or cat fight , but everybody has and opinion and can get a little emotional at times over what they care about . 

 I myself am slowly loading the FF membership with a bunch of Leftie's who hate eating bread too , just so I can surprize Jev soon when he is not looking . FYI : I heard he lives near a bakery and those great looking breads are store bought . When he shows pictures of his great creations from his kitchen do you see in dirty pots and pans in the background ???? My point exactly .

Now I myself am not into the number or word games post  as they were never my best subject in school . I did like the 4th grade though ! Best 3 years of my life .

So there you go : Different strokes for different folks .


----------



## JackieBlue

BigAl said:


> Overall I think FF trys to have a little something for anybodys taste . If you want to see more posts about the real life than jump in and post !
> 
> I am kinda a open book and will talk about damn near anything that comes into my little pee brain . If I can put a smile on your face than my day is complete .
> 
> We (the staff) try real hard to stay out of policeing post as much as possible .Sometimes we will see a dog fight or cat fight , but everybody has and opinion and can get a little emotional at times over what they care about .
> 
> I myself am slowly loading the FF membership with a bunch of Leftie's who hate eating bread too , just so I can surprize Jev soon when he is not looking . FYI : I heard he lives near a bakery and those great looking breads are store bought . When he shows pictures of his great creations from his kitchen do you see in dirty pots and pans in the background ???? My point exactly .
> 
> Now I myself am not into the number or word games post  as they were never my best subject in school . I did like the 4th grade though ! Best 3 years of my life .
> 
> So there you go : Different strokes for different folks .



Hey Al, if you have a pea brain, you should post in the "Word Game" thread then, cause that's where all the dopes hang out.


----------



## Trakternut

JackieBlue said:


> I was just about to post the same thing.  I'll go drinking with you guys anyday.  Maybe even play a game of darts with some of you.



I ain't comin' close to that joint.  Remember, JB mentioned having a short memory??
I'm just afraid she'll mistake something else for the bullseye!


----------



## JackieBlue

Trakternut said:


> I ain't comin' close to that joint.  Remember, JB mentioned having a short memory??
> I'm just afraid she'll mistake something else for the bullseye!



I aim for the target every time.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> I aim for the target every time.


 




Don't we all


----------



## Trakternut

JackieBlue said:


> I aim for the target every time.





snow dog said:


> Don't we all




Has nothing to do with the urinal at the gas station, Mister!


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> So there you go : Different strokes for different folks .


Thanks my Big darling.
Thank you too Doc and Letecia for bringing me back down to earth on this matter. I did actually like your analogy a lot Letecia.
What a lot of us don't care to see doesn't exist.. for those who want to join in.. have at it. 
_Bread and Circuses_ for all.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i think we have been giong kind of easy on Big Al i havn't seen a good krusty comment in a while he needs to get working on that bath tub so we have something to talk about again


----------



## BigAl RIP

dds said:


> i think we have been giong kind of easy on Big Al i havn't seen a good krusty comment in a while he needs to get working on that bath tub so we have something to talk about again


 

And if someone spent less time playing 10/4 trucker on his CB and got his lazy butt down here to help me maybe i would be done by now .  


 OK.....   that was outta line but I am a little sensitive this week ... you know.........


----------



## snow dog




----------



## Trakternut

dds said:


> i think we have been giong kind of easy on Big Al i havn't seen a good krusty comment in a while he needs to get working on that bath tub so we have something to talk about again



Yeah, well, that Dusty's gonna take more time than Al's got left to get it working again.


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## BigAl RIP

Trakternut said:


> Yeah, well, that Dusty's gonna take more time *than Al's got left* to get it working again.


 

Hey Tractor balls ,

I am not the one eating all the jelly donuts each morning over on NTT . How's those clogged arteries feeling today ?????


----------



## JackieBlue

BigAl said:


> Hey Tractor balls ,
> 
> I am not the one eating all the jelly donuts each morning over on NTT . How's those clogged arteries feeling today ?????



Hey we haven't had donuts the last few days.  Whose turn is it?


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Hey we haven't had donuts the last few days. Whose turn is it?


 


Jackie's turn to make some,


----------



## Trakternut

BigAl said:


> Hey Tractor balls ,
> 
> I am not the one eating all the jelly donuts each morning over on NTT . How's those clogged arteries feeling today ?????



I'll have you know, Old Stinky, that I had a visit with my doc today and he's happy with my sugar and blood pressure, besides, you guys sleep too damned late, so, I get all the donuts! Snooze, lose! 



JackieBlue said:


> Hey we haven't had donuts the last few days.  Whose turn is it?



It's Al's, _IF_ he can wake up early enough.


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Jackie's turn to make some,



Ummm, I'll go to the bakery.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Ummm, I'll go to the bakery.


 




Can some be chocolate


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Can some be chocolate



But these are for the morning crew at NTT.  Come on over if you can make it.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> But these are for the morning crew at NTT. Come on over if you can make it.


 


you guys are up to early for me


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> you guys are up to early for me



Nah, Al doesn't stroll in till late morning.


----------



## Trakternut

JackieBlue said:


> Nah, Al doesn't stroll in till late morning.



That's true. He spends the first 6 hrs scratchin', stretchin', and fartin'.

Thus, the apartment and so forth in the new barn!


----------

